
A JavaScript x86 Linux port (2011) - GarethX
http://bellard.org/jslinux/index.html
======
mslot
That was kind of cool at the time, but if you're interested in the Linux part
then [http://s-macke.github.io/jor1k/](http://s-macke.github.io/jor1k/) is
much more sophisticated.

~~~
s-macke
As the developer of jor1k I agree. You should also mention
[https://github.com/copy/v86](https://github.com/copy/v86) , which is
constantly developed.

------
mkesper
Should bear 2011 in the headline.

~~~
opless
Yep, I got all excited until I saw the domain.

------
teh_klev
From last time around:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2555349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2555349)

